# Best Power Drill for the Price



## MonkeyWrenched (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been looking to finally get a drill for little things around the apartment, like tightening up loose cabinet handles. I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for a budget drill that strikes a good balance of build quality for not-so-much money, like $40-50 range. 

Thanks,


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to get much for that price.
Your stuck with something like a Black and Decker or Skill.
I almost never use a drill anymore since I bought a drill driver unless I'm drilling larger holes in metal or a hammer drill for drilling concrete.
With the right assererys it can drill, drive screws, nuts and bolts.
Check out the Ryobi Impact driver at Home Depot. There only about $69.00 for the bare tool. 
I own 3 of them and have had 0 trouble with them.
It's also cordless.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MonkeyWrenched said:


> ....not-so-much money, like $40-50 range


No new tools in that price range but tons of used tools on Craigslist or in Flea markets or garage sales.
I checked Consumer Reports and the cheapest drill/drivers start at twice your price point.
I did find this Porter Cable that I would not be afraid to buy.
Here is a screen shot from Amazon but prices from other sources should be checked out.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would suggest Ryobi.

I personally think they are the best value for the money.

And you won't find another 18v system that has more power tools and lawn tools that use the same battery.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out CPO tools and look at the factory reconditioned tools if you set on a drill.
All of them I've bought looked and work like brand new and had the original factory warranty.
A small drill like that might work fine for what little you'll be doing but is very limited on what can be done with it.
And at some point you'll see how expensive replacement batteries are.
I can buy 2, Ryobi battery's for less then the cost of one Porta Cable.
Do not get me wrong Check out CPO tools and look at the factory reconditioned tools if you set on a drill.
All of them I've bought looked and work like brand new and had the original factory warranty.
A small drill like that might work fine for what little you'll be doing but is very limited on what can be done with it. Do not get me wrong Porta Cable makes great tools.
That one strikes me more as a lady's tool.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

One thing I hate with my drills is they are all lithium ion, and when the battery is drained, it stops. No warning, no slowing down, just stops. With the ni cad it would slow down to warn you but the li ion just stops dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MonkeyWrenched said:


> ,,,,,,, for not-so-much money......,


I overlooked the Black & Decker 20V.
It is not as compact as the Porter Cable and has a score of 49
on CR while the Porter Cable scores 56, but hey it's 20V too.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I think a couple of you guys weren't really paying attention. He said he needs a little drill for things around the house, and you're suggesting these monster 18-20v drills. I've been using the sears nextec line for a couple years now and they are my go to drills. Small, lightweight and reasonably priced. I really like the impact one but this drill comes with the battery and charger and does a great job. I have every nextec tool in the line and I love them. I also have the larger C3 18v ones for the sawzall and 1/2" drill.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-1758...p-00917586000P?prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, plus I also don't see Monkey specifying cordless.......lots of good possibilities in that price range for corded, which might be a better choice anyway, if it's only for very occasional use. Unused batteries seem to die faster than those used regularly.


----------



## MonkeyWrenched (Oct 6, 2014)

That looks exactly like the kind of drill I need, thanks much Taylorjm. 

I'll definitely keep the other suggestions in mind down the line when I'm looking to upgrade, probably after I'm done being an apartment dweller.  Thanks all!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I would be hesitant to buy a Craftsman drill/driver.
I could not find any Consumer Reports listing for the Craftsman 1756
..... I did find a CR listing for the higher priced 1184 (CR Score 39)

The CR comment was:
*Subpar Power and Dismal Run Time*


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm convinced consumer reports is for sale by the highest bidder. But that's another topic entirely. I've been very happy with the Sears Nextec line and the c3 line. I'm happy with the run time. Very few times do I ever run a battery dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

taylorjm said:


> I'm convinced consumer reports is for sale by the highest bidder...........


The 2014 CONSUMERREPORTS BUYING GUIDE p35 proves that CRAFTSMAN Drills are not being shortchanged .
Ref paragraph C on p35 Lists the top ten 
General Use Drill Drivers
That list contains the Craftsman 17310 19.2 V Drill
along with a BEST BUY classification (same for the Rigid model 9600)

http://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-173...id=1412827571&sr=1-1&keywords=craftsman+17310


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I've used several of the top picks from consumer reports, and my results have been pretty dismal. For instance, for several years, Behr paint was at the top of the list. Then, for a single year, it dropped, and Walmart's Kilz brand was at the top. Out of curiosity, I bought a quart for a small project. It was total crap. It was about as good as you would expect walmart paint to be. Lo and behold, the next year, the walmart paint didn't even make it on the list at all, and behr was back at the top. So, from number one, to dropping right off the list? I've also used the top choice of vacuum cleaner, and lawnmower. Both were mediocre at best. I did find their auto ratings guide where they list problem spots for the past 5 years or so to be fairly accurate though, but supposedly that data comes from the survey that users provide, not their own testing. My in-laws buy my subscription as a bday present every year, otherwise I wouldn't get it any more.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to agree I think CR is a joke and is on the same level as Angies List. Really I think CR would probably be a little lower.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Other than selling it, what makes you think that Kilz is a "Walmart brand"? They don't own it.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

At the time, Kilz Casual Colors could only be bought at walmart. So Kilz made it for Walmart. Now lets see, would Walmart carry a paint line, specifically made for them, and be more concerned about the quality, or the price point and profitability? Hummmm, let me think about that one....


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

With the price range I have agree with others that craigslist is your best option..


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

MonkeyWrenched said:


> a drill for little things around the apartment


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-3-8-in-9-6-Volt-Cordless-Drill-HP696/100646505?N=5yc1vZc27fZ1z140i3


----------



## Dorlerolyat (Oct 10, 2014)

I love my Rockwell 3rill, it does about anything you need (impact driver, screwdriver, and drill) . 
It can be found for around $55 or less if you get a refurbished. Thing is awesome though!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Dorler Is this your Rockwell Drill from Home Depot?


----------



## Dorlerolyat (Oct 10, 2014)

This is it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004U4BAI8?pc_redir=1411986339&robot_redir=1


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Except that you need to buy new bits with a quick change shank on them. Can't use regular drill bits. It's pretty much just an impact drill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorlerolyat (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, I bought a hex shank chuck for about 8 bucks. It's annoying at times. But if you're only buying one drill, it can do about anything. I'll eventually pick up another drill and just use my 3rill as an impact driver.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

these would be perfect for your needs, and no battery to worry about replacing, power, well your the power. as you can see in the pictures, the lower drill is a high speed drill.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just looked at that Amazon post, still laughing. $300.00 for a Rockwell drill but lucky you can have it for $75.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you're looking for an around the house...light duty drill, go to Walmart...get a Black and Decker, and you'll be happy for the rest of your life. It will drill all the holes that you can dream of and drive every screw that you'll ever want to drive. It will fit your bill perfectly. Don't over spend. 

For instance...refurbished Black and Decker 12 volt drill / driver with two Li batteries for $39.00 plus shipping of $7.99. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Factory-R...thium-Ion-Drill-Driver-w-2-Batteries/37469879

Or, just google Walmart Drills and look at all the options. You may even want to consider a 7.2 volt Skill driver...ideal for certain light duty applications.

Don't be afraid of refurbished products...they are returned to service from the manufacturer in like new condition.

Anyways, for what you want, the drill will last longer than you will...put it in your will.

One tip, since you appear to be new to drill / drivers...if you're tightening screws...set the drill clutch to one of it's lower settings to keep from over tightening or stripping out the screw hole or screw head. A lot of what you find around your kitchen in the form of screws and fasteners are pure Chinese junk...made of the cheapest materials and bulk processing technologies.

Hope this helps.


----------

